# Help making Sermon CDs



## fredtgreco (Dec 23, 2009)

For the most part, the need of anyone in our congregation for the audio of sermons has been been met by MP3s that are downloadable from our website. But we have a few people who either would like or would like to give away audio CDs you can play in a CD player or car stereo.

So I am wondering what anyone does to streamline this process. If we assume that I have an MP3 audio file of a sermon, and a program (dBpoweramp) that can easily convert (uncompress) it to wav, how can I best:

1. Burn either the MP3 or the converted WAV (which would require an additional step of conversion) to an audio (not MP3 CD)? I would like this to be as easy as possible, so I can just assign it to my secretary to do with a minimum of fuss and muss.

2. Get some sort of label on the CD. I don't want a crude sharpie marker written label. I am not sure I want the expense and time consumption of Lightscribe CDs. Is there a good printer for CD labels? Or really good labels that won't peel off?

Help!


----------



## VictorBravo (Dec 23, 2009)

Fred, have you just tried Windows Media Player? I just checked on my XP system and it has the option to burn a music file (originally mp3) into an audio file on a CD.

I just put the mp3 into "My Music" and it shows up in the library. Then click on the file and select the audio option for "burn CD."

As for labels--don't know about that. I've just printed mailing labels and stuck them on, but I always worry that it would throw the balance of the CD off as it whirls around. I use small labels and place it close to the center. I've even thought of putting on two labels on each side of the hole for balance.


----------



## KMK (Dec 23, 2009)

fredtgreco said:


> For the most part, the need of anyone in our congregation for the audio of sermons has been been met by MP3s that are downloadable from our website. But we have a few people who either would like or would like to give away audio CDs you can play in a CD player or car stereo.
> 
> So I am wondering what anyone does to streamline this process. If we assume that I have an MP3 audio file of a sermon, and a program (dBpoweramp) that can easily convert (uncompress) it to wav, how can I best:
> 
> ...



Unfortunately, I have never figured out a simpler way to do this than what you describe. I anxiously await more replies.


----------



## jogri17 (Dec 23, 2009)

there is an easier way: Itunes  put the mp3 files you want in a play list and make sure your preferences are set to burn audio cd. put in a blank disk and click burn.


----------



## Rich Koster (Dec 23, 2009)

I'm running iTunes on a Mac. I can burn a standard CD or MP3 from iTunes with an MP3 file just by changing the options when I go to burn the disc. I think it will work the same on a PC/PC clone. I am not an expert but have been able to create both types of discs with just the click of a mouse. I regularly download podcasts that I put to disc and give away.


----------



## Oecolampadius (Dec 23, 2009)

I often burn audio CDs that contain sermons for members of our congregation. I use real player to burn the mp3 audio files unto the audio CD. Try it. It's free.


----------



## VictorBravo (Dec 23, 2009)

Yes, iTunes works too. But I checked again this evening and burned 6 mp3 sermons onto a CD as audio files using Windows Media Player.

It was very straightforward, and yes, I checked them on the CD player in my old truck. They came through fine.


----------



## toddpedlar (Dec 23, 2009)

VictorBravo said:


> Yes, iTunes works too. But I checked again this evening and burned 6 mp3 sermons onto a CD as audio files using Windows Media Player.
> 
> It was very straightforward, and yes, I checked them on the CD player in my old truck. They came through fine.



Must be Lutheran sermons... 6 on a single 80-minute audio CD?


----------



## toddpedlar (Dec 23, 2009)

VictorBravo said:


> Fred, have you just tried Windows Media Player? I just checked on my XP system and it has the option to burn a music file (originally mp3) into an audio file on a CD.
> 
> I just put the mp3 into "My Music" and it shows up in the library. Then click on the file and select the audio option for "burn CD."
> 
> As for labels--don't know about that. I've just printed mailing labels and stuck them on, but I always worry that it would throw the balance of the CD off as it whirls around. I use small labels and place it close to the center. I've even thought of putting on two labels on each side of the hole for balance.



I've done the same thing, exactly. Media Player does just fine taking mp3 and burning to audio. 

You can also buy CD labels that go in your printer - these aren't too expensive and work great. 

Todd


----------



## Rich Koster (Dec 23, 2009)

toddpedlar said:


> VictorBravo said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, iTunes works too. But I checked again this evening and burned 6 mp3 sermons onto a CD as audio files using Windows Media Player.
> ...



MP3......you can get about 20 sermons in this format


----------



## toddpedlar (Dec 23, 2009)

Rich Koster said:


> toddpedlar said:
> 
> 
> > VictorBravo said:
> ...



But he said he burned them as audio and used them on an old audio CD player... so while MP3 will fit like this, audio won't...


----------



## py3ak (Dec 23, 2009)

Vic can listen at superspeeds, so if he sped the recording up by a factor of 20 he could have probably have gotten a couple more on that one CD.


----------



## Rich Koster (Dec 23, 2009)

toddpedlar said:


> Rich Koster said:
> 
> 
> > toddpedlar said:
> ...



I know.... the key is how old is the CD player. An oldie CD is limited to 84 minutes max if memory serves me right.


----------



## VictorBravo (Dec 23, 2009)

toddpedlar said:


> VictorBravo said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, iTunes works too. But I checked again this evening and burned 6 mp3 sermons onto a CD as audio files using Windows Media Player.
> ...



 Yes, I did six files, but they weren't all sermons. I grabbed the top 6 in my sermon folder, but 4 of them were short test files that I had. I wanted to fill the disk as much as I could.


----------



## JonathanHunt (Dec 24, 2009)

I do all the sermon CDs for our church (like most things - ha) and I use lightscribe technology. I will be reading a book and all I have to do is reach up and change the disc when it is done.

To burn the CDs I just use windows media player.

If you don't want lightscribe and you are doing a small operation then CD labelling is generally expensive and fiddly!


----------

